# [SOLVED] Canon MP630 Error 6C10



## Blaktop

I have a 3 month old Canon MP630 connected to a system running Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit. It keeps coming up with an

Error 6C10....Turn the power off and then on again. If that doesn't help, consult the manual.

Consulting the manual is useless as all it says is - Turn the power off and then on again.

Does anyone have any idea what the error code actually means. The Canon website has less help than the manual.

Cheers,

BT


----------



## nita88

*Re: Canon MP630 Error 6C10*

Don't know if you've found an answer to this problem yet, but I had the same issue for about three months. Finally, I found a solution that worked for my MX860 on fixya.com written by "pineworks". The link is as follows: http://www.fixya.com/support/t4097826-aborber_full_error_message

For months, I've had to power off, disconnect from computer, and power on again to kick-start the printing. It was driving me crazy. So far, "pineworks" solution has been a permanent one. Been about a week and have had no problems yet.


----------



## jkhes

*Re: Canon MP630 Error 6C10*

This article helped me a lot to fix my canon printer's B200 Error.
How to fix Error B200


----------



## Blaktop

*Re: Canon MP630 Error 6C10*

I sent it back to where I bought it for a warranty claim.....came back running fine but I still don't know what the problem was.


----------



## dai

*Re: Canon MP630 Error 6C10*

glad they sorted it for you


----------

